# 2.5L REVO Technik software "sooner rather than later"!!!



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

From the mkV forum....

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Hey guys, we are selling off the transmission from one of our in house A3s since we are going to be doing a little bit of work to it and no longer need it.
Posted a thread in the classifieds but really it will work best in a MK5 car due to the lack of vehicle speed sensor so anyone looking to ditch their 5spd and go to a 6spd may want to take a look.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3407180
Thanks for checking it out.
And since it is inevitable that someone will ask.. yes we are going to have 2.5L software.. hopefully sooner rather then later.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

God damn it, I just got GIACed.


----------



## artistict (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

WOW I did not know we could upgrade to a 6speed. Good thing to know when it is time for a new trany


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_God damn it, I just got GIACed.

you say it like its a bad thing.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

It might be better? I don't know. I usually get ****ed at least three days after doing something.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## scaldedhare (Mar 13, 2007)

the first two gears on that transmission are probably way to short for the mk5 rabbit, although the sixth would be nice for highway cruising.


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (scaldedhare)*

This is why my patience has paid off in life....I hope its better then the GIAC


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit34* »_This is why my patience has paid off in life....I hope its better then the GIAC









x2


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

How about let's hope they're about on par.


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_How about let's hope they're about on par.

I hope their better







You only want Par cause you have GIAC


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm sure you were gonna bite the bullet and get it too


----------



## BlackRabbit34 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_I'm sure you were gonna bite the bullet and get it too










Lol the only reason why I waited was because I was holding out to see if any other companies would dip their feet in the water and feel it out...and my hopes paid off, or will in the near future...not saying I won't get GIAC, just saying now I'll have options....Competition is what makes this country so great


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_God damn it, I just got GIACed.

good it's better than revo anyway, at least for NA cars


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit34* »_
Competition is what makes this country so great









think pricing will get competitive? I can't get Revo cause the closest dealer is 80 miles away.


_Modified by dumbassmozart at 7:13 PM 9-3-2007_


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
think pricing will get competitive? I can't get Revo cause the closest dealer is 80 miles away.

_Modified by dumbassmozart at 7:13 PM 9-3-2007_

Which dealer is that? Rennen performance is located in Portland. It will be worth the trip. Pricing will be VERY competative. Logs look good and the Dyno's on 91 octane won't disappoint anyone. Final tuning and dyno testing with 93 octane will be finished this week. We should have something to post early next... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Subjectively speaking, it's a completely differrent car now.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_
Logs look good and the Dyno's on 91 octane won't disappoint anyone. Final tuning and dyno testing with 93 octane will be finished this week. We should have something to post early next... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Subjectively speaking, it's a completely differrent car now.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## project2.5 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected] Technik)*

will you have any dealers in north dakota?


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (project2.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *project2.5* »_will you have any dealers in north dakota?

Unfortunately no. If you have a shop you could recommend, we'd certainly contact them.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_
Which dealer is that? Rennen performance is located in Portland. It will be worth the trip. Pricing will be VERY competative. Logs look good and the Dyno's on 91 octane won't disappoint anyone. Final tuning and dyno testing with 93 octane will be finished this week. We should have something to post early next... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Subjectively speaking, it's a completely differrent car now.

yeah I met a kid who works at Rennen. When I searched for dealers on your site the closest ones came up in Mass and NY. when's the planned release? I was about to test GIAC but I may try Revo too.


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

I volunteered my car for a guinea pig for this software and just got the chance to take it out for a quick drive after I got back from my vacation. I must definitely agree that it feels like a totally different car, feels like a bigger motor.
Thanks George for setting everything up, nothing but good impressions from me








I'll post up a more detailed review today as I drive around some more


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Mchu86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mchu86* »_I volunteered my car for a guinea pig for this software and just got the chance to take it out for a quick drive after I got back from my vacation. I must definitely agree that it feels like a totally different car, feels like a bigger motor.
Thanks George for setting everything up, nothing but good impressions from me








*I'll post up a more detailed review today as I drive around some more *









sits and waits patiently (pressing F5!)


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

get the tuning files to Dynamic in NY ASAP







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dazekiel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

Crubb3d Rymz, your mod list is the best ever! Dunno if it was the "Redline kanuter fluid" or the "steering wheel delete" that made me almost shoot milk outta my nose. Ok it was water, but still.


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (dazekiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dazekiel* »_Crubb3d Rymz, your mod list is the best ever! Dunno if it was the "Redline kanuter fluid" or the "steering wheel delete" that made me almost shoot milk outta my nose. Ok it was water, but still.

Cross-drilled brake lines is one of my favorites....


----------



## dazekiel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected] Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Technik* »_
Cross-drilled brake lines is one of my favorites....

Shouldn't you be off getting software released for us impatient and insatiable v-dubbers??? GET TO WORK!


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (dazekiel)*

Ok guys. Just to keep you in the loop. Testing is done, dynos look good, driveability is great so I'm hoping to be able to release this shortly. We're just waiting for product management to sign off and send the product spec sheets and codes to the dealers. In the interim, I'll see if PM will let me post the dynos.
For the '08 customers with the 170HP versions, please see your local Revo dealer so they can read out the factory code from your ECU and send it to us. With the 150HP versions done, the 170HP versions should be a comparatively quick turnaround.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

uh oh *goes to check for nearest revo delaer"


----------



## buckowheat (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected] Technik)*

Did you guys find and tweak the code that causes the deacceleration lag?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

cant wait to see the dynos


----------



## buckowheat (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll take a lack of response as 'No'. Don't worry though, nobody else has claimed a remedy yet either.


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (buckowheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buckowheat* »_Did you guys find and tweak the code that causes the deacceleration lag? 

Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## buckowheat (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, from a previous thread:
To meet tougher emissions, VW's fuel injection program for all 2007 2.5's , Auto and 5 speed/Manual transmissions, does not allow instant throttle off deacceleration. The purpose is to gradually deaccel the engine in increments to burn off unspent fuel. The harder you accel and deaccel, the longer you have to wait for engine braking because more fuel being introduced and consequently 'unspent'.
Since engine braking is Not expected in Automatic equiped cars with torque converters, the deceleration lag is not much of an issue. But, in Manual transmission/5 speed units (or DSG), engine braking is welcomed and the deceleration lag is an issue.
Someone needs to develop a chip or program specifically for manual trans equiped 2.5's which also addresses the issue of deceleration lag.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (buckowheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buckowheat* »_Yes, from a previous thread:
To meet tougher emissions, VW's fuel injection program for all 2007 2.5's , Auto and 5 speed/Manual transmissions, does not allow instant throttle off deacceleration. The purpose is to gradually deaccel the engine in increments to burn off unspent fuel. The harder you accel and deaccel, the longer you have to wait for engine braking because more fuel being introduced and consequently 'unspent'.
Since engine braking is Not expected in Automatic equiped cars with torque converters, the deceleration lag is not much of an issue. But, in Manual transmission/5 speed units (or DSG), engine braking is welcomed and the deceleration lag is an issue.
Someone needs to develop a chip or program specifically for manual trans equiped 2.5's which also addresses the issue of deceleration lag. 

yup. its not much of a problem normally, but can be a nuisance when pushing the car


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

any word on this yet?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

+1


----------



## geronimo542 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (a3vr)*

so whats the news on the chip? with revos chip software do u have to remove your ecu and send it away or do u just plug it into your obd port and adjust it yourself? sorry for the newb question?


----------

